# Any one ever try bunnys???



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Any one try puttin a feeder bunny in a p tank????


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I don't think anybody here has a shoal big enough to eat a bunny.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

You would need quite a few P's to even think about a bunny.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I thought about some motherless babies, i found in the back yard. But my wife would have keeeled me







But something came by that night and polished them off.


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

well if you have like 100 fully grown piranhas and a very big tank and be a total ass-hole then you can probably feed the bunny... but i dont even like the idea... you must be a total punk to do that...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Don't start the same old fight about right and wrong again... It's getting old









ICe EleMenT9 is just asking a question, so either answer him if it's possible/done before, or don't reply at all....


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

EVIL!!!


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

i just put a large sucker in with my caribe and reds and talk about blood i couldnt even think about what the water would look like you couldnt even see the fish it would look like a fish tank filled with hawiian punch.


----------



## Ovaltinesof9 (Jul 30, 2003)

yea i had a fish tank i think it was a 2g with hawiian punch. my fish loved it. just kiddin


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

the fur alone will clogg everything and all the debris they dont finish



> Vampor Posted on Aug 24 2003, 06:44 AM
> well if you have like 100 fully grown piranhas and a very big tank and be a total ass-hole then you can probably feed the bunny... but i dont even like the idea... you must be a total punk to do that...


 enough with this b.s.








he's trying to learn something


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

yeah, how to feed a bunny to piranhas - not a cool thing to be trying to learn


----------



## paul1974 (Aug 4, 2003)

I would feed them a bunny , pig , goat anything if i had a big enough tank and shoal. just ignore half of these on here , they get out of there pram!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

paul1974 said:


> I would feed them a bunny , pig , goat anything if i had a big enough tank and shoal. just ignore half of these on here , they get out of there pram!!!!!!!!!!


 you suck


----------



## paul1974 (Aug 4, 2003)

YOUR SO FUNNY,THIS IS WHAT I MEAN ABOUT THE PRAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XPiranhaX (Jun 2, 2003)

of cour's possibe to feed the bunnys but i wouldn't attempt it would be to messy unless you shaved it of course.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

paul1974 said:


> YOUR SO FUNNY,THIS IS WHAT I MEAN ABOUT THE PRAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 I'm not trying to be funny - you are evil, pure and simple


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Innes said:


> paul1974 said:
> 
> 
> > YOUR SO FUNNY,THIS IS WHAT I MEAN ABOUT THE PRAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 haha how is that evil? U feed ur ps fish and mice so whats the big deal? A life is a life. Am i right?


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

And dont give me that higher being sh*t either cuz untill a bunny can tie mah shoes its still gonna be considered a large hairy air breathing fish to me.


----------



## paul1974 (Aug 4, 2003)

You are right , dont take ant notice of Innes, he is a idiot he will feed other live food. also he will eat pork , rabbit , beef etc


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

ICe EleMenT9 said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > paul1974 said:
> ...


 when do I feed my piranhas fish and mice?

I do use fish, but they are dead first, and usually have been frozen.

Oh, and yeah, Paul1974 is correct, I'm an idiot.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

paul1974 said:


> he will feed other live food. also he will eat pork , rabbit , beef etc


 I am a vegetarian, and I dont feed my piranhas live food


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

C'mon Innes, don't let these guys mess with ya - it's obvious they're only dicking with you, and the more you comment, the more replies you'll get.....

btw: how hard is it for you people to engage in a discussion like this in a civilized way - every time someone starts a topic like this (and remember, this one was just _asking_ if it's ever been done/it's doable), it ends up in a goddamn yes/no contest about who's right and who's wrong.

Once more: everyone, participating in this thread is fine, but if you have nothing constructive to add, please, just walk away and _shut the f*ck up_


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

man... this argumetn always happens its soooo old!


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

cant we all just get along


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Yeah umm sure . 
Just drop a bunny , cat or whatever you want in(remember the bigger it is the longer it will fight and prolong your enjoyment







). Brag to all your friends and neighbors about it.
(It's sure to get you in good with the ladies







) 
Make sure you take lots of pictures and video it too. 
For educational purposes you might want to drop a copy of your video off at some local schools .Make sure you include your name, phone number and address so you are sure to receive FULL credit for your contribution.









*edit* There's supposed to be a hint of sarcasm in this.


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

> Yeah umm sure .
> Just drop a bunny , cat or whatever you want in(remember the bigger it is the longer it will fight and prolong your enjoyment ). Brag to all your friends and neighbors about it.
> (It's sure to get you in good with the ladies )
> Make sure you take lots of pictures and video it too.
> For educational purposes you might want to drop a copy of your video off at some local schools .Make sure you include your name, phone number and address so you are sure to receive FULL credit for your contribution.


haha sweet! if u wanna feed something like that and have any respect for animals at all...kill it first..shoot it in the head that way it doesnt have to suffer...but for idiots feeding large mammals to thier ps... all i have to say to those people is


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> C'mon Innes, don't let these guys mess with ya - it's obvious they're only dicking with you, and the more you comment, the more replies you'll get.....
> 
> btw: how hard is it for you people to engage in a discussion like this in a civilized way - every time someone starts a topic like this (and remember, this one was just _asking_ if it's ever been done/it's doable), it ends up in a goddamn yes/no contest about who's right and who's wrong.
> 
> Once more: everyone, participating in this thread is fine, but if you have nothing constructive to add, please, just walk away and _shut the f*ck up_


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

A little mood music to chill you guys out.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

mtx1 said:


> > Yeah umm sure .
> > Just drop a bunny , cat or whatever you want in(remember the bigger it is the longer it will fight and prolong your enjoyment ). Brag to all your friends and neighbors about it.
> > (It's sure to get you in good with the ladies )
> > Make sure you take lots of pictures and video it too.
> ...


 Whats the fun in that??? Where would the excitment be?



> I don't think anybody here has a shoal big enough to eat a bunny.


 I think my Pygos can.. not that Ill even dare to think about it.


----------



## Joker (May 19, 2003)

I would do it. But I dont have a shoal large enough or do I plan on getting one larget enough. I would only do it if I knew it would be quick. I wouldnt want a half eaten rabbit gasping for air on the bottom of my tank. But how many people here watch the discovery channel and just get all excited when a baby bird or something gets demolished by some P's in a river ? I do, I think its friggin sweet. Anywho, thats just my 2 cents worth. Now go ahead and rip me and say I am cruel and mean its ok. I never said I was a nice guy


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

LOL guys.... look how 1 bunny get ya all fighting....haha....


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

I hunt rabbits every year and i have Given my P's pieces of rabbits Its crazy they will strip the head bare In around 20 minutes. Their little bellies looked ready to pop lol. The fur doesnt seem to be much of a problem because its so fine it doesnt really block up the filter too bad i just make sure to clean it afterward. I considered leaving the skull as a decoration but since they couldnt get the brain out i figured it would horribly foul up my water. But seeing them strip the head that quick make me think that they would probably finish off a whole rabbit pretty quickly.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I am not going to read through this whole thread, that is fucked feeding a rabbit to a piranha


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

i dont find it cruel to watch something die in the wild thats nature but when they are in captivity and to watch something suffer like that without having to that is just wrong...feeding a dead animal is all good because it doesnt have to suffer suffering is cruel


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

feeding p's a bunny would make for a great show, but another former member here, MAD piranhas, he stuck in a large rat, must have beenthe size of a rabbit, and the rat scared the crap out of the piranhas-- and he had 41 of them in a huge tank. The p's wouldnt touch the rat, though they'd eat mice

you ever successfully feed a rabbit, send us a video


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> feeding p's a bunny would make for a great show.


well if you think that will make a great show *_Link removed - it's irrelevant in this thread..._*


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I guess it's no use.....


----------

